

Have you seen how taxi drivers beat up Uber drivers in France? - t_fatus
https://action.uber.org/uberpop_france/

======
t_fatus
This is a petition to show your support to the action Uber is currently
following in France, trying to overpass decades-old regulations which protect
the taxi industry [or mafia] in most large cities. People and drivers have
been beaten up, cars destroyed, airports are blocked, they have set up road
checkpoints.

